# let go before end of 90 days



## theswagman (Jun 4, 2021)

so today I was told that I wouldn't be kept after my 90 days, and so im scheduled through next week, but am i required to go?  they already told me that im not staying so is it worth it to go this last week?  all it would be is some extra cash.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 4, 2021)

theswagman said:


> so today I was told that I wouldn't be kept after my 90 days, and so im scheduled through next week, but am i required to go?  they already told me that im not staying so is it worth it to go this last week?  all it would be is some extra cash.



You may as well.
As you said, it is extra cash.
And you leave on good terms.
Do you really not want to be there for some reason?


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 4, 2021)

If you don’t work out the schedule you could be marked unhirable.  But ask, sometimes they mean for you to be done the day they talk to you.


----------

